# MAC MUA Pay?!



## tearsindecember (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't seen this asked. I was thinking about it today, what exactly do you make as a mua at MAC? Are you on commission, hourly pay, etc?


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## lainz (Jan 8, 2008)

they're not allowed to discuss their pay, but all any outsider could know is that theyre very well paid.


----------



## tearsindecember (Jan 8, 2008)

Is it enough to live on.. maybe ballpark of 2k a month?


----------

